# Custom Bike with S & S Couplers



## Roar (Sep 12, 2009)

I am toying with having a bike built with S &S couplers. I want to travel with it. I am tempted to go with steel (as opposed to ti because if something happens to it, I won't cry...as much...) 

I am small enough that I think the Ritcheys & Traveler's Check are too big for me... short torso here... I think my current bikes have a 48.5-50 effective top tube range...

So, a couple of questions: 

1) What do I look for in frame builder? I am smaller - should I look for someone who builds lots of bikes for women? Does it really matter? 
2) Should I prioritize a builder who does lots of S&S builds over a builder who does more women's frames? 

I could buy a small steel bike on ebay and have it retrofit, but I am wondering if I am just better off starting from scratch and making sure the fit is good.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

It's very important to have a builder with whom you have a great rapport with. Communication would be essential with having a bike custom built for you.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Carl Strong in Bozeman, MT, built my custom steel bike in 2009. It doesn't have S&S Couplers, but I know from postings on his site that he does a fair number of them. A lot of customs for women too. Can't say enough good things about his communication throughout the entire process. I'd certainly put him on your list if considering a steel frame with couplers.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

cdhbrad said:


> Carl Strong in Bozeman, MT, built my custom steel bike in 2009. It doesn't have S&S Couplers, but I know from postings on his site that he does a fair number of them. A lot of customs for women too. Can't say enough good things about his communication throughout the entire process. I'd certainly put him on your list if considering a steel frame with couplers.


And he's reasonably priced too.


----------



## Roar (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh, great. Thank you. I will check out Carl.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

You're smart in focusing on builders that specialize in women's bikes and bikes with couplers, but il sogno has the best advice; find the builder whose presentation resonates and impresses you. cdhbrad's recommendation of Carl Strong is absolutely spot-on regarding the ability to fit you to a frame, especially if you can't visit the builder in person.

Lennard Zinn specializes in women's frames. They may be expensive, but it's worth the peace of mind for his experience and longevity in the business.

Since you fit smaller frames, you might consider, or the framebuilder may recommend, smaller wheels such as 650c for a road bike. By all means consider it; a bike that fits well is a revelation. My only tip is, since 650c tires and tubes are not as common as 700c, it would be worth always having a spare or two at home so you can stock your favorite brand/model.

I'd personally recommend Rock Lobster. Paul Sadoff has been in business over 20 years. He's very easy to work with. His prices are very low. He built me a mountain bike frame and fork that makes me smile every time I ride it. He got the fit right, all the details, and delivered it in a reasonable amount of time; just a few months.


----------



## Roar (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you. Great advice. 

I like the recommendations for frame builders. Given that I can't interview each and every one over a drink to gauge rapport / expertise / communication skills, that's really helpful.

I really want someone who is truly interested in making the right bike for ME. And I in return will be the most loyal customer and biggest advocate they ever had.

I also have a Seven. I picked it up off ebay and it's a great bike. I do love it. I thought about going to Seven, but I am not really sure how personal the service is going to be with them. 

I think with this "traveling" bike, I'd really like to have a builder who is interested in having a meaningful conversation.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Check out Moth Attack. A female frame builder.


----------



## petraa (Apr 13, 2012)

Surly offers the Surly Long Haul Trucker, a respected touring frame, with couplers. It's called the LHT Deluxe. Do a web search for it. Smaller sizes have 26" wheels size.

Any bike shop can order one for you (from QBP) and I think the price is around $1200.
Previous to the LHT Deluxe Surly offered the Cross Check with couplers, the Travelers Check. It has 700c wheels. You may be able to find one NOS online.


----------



## Roar (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd love a Traveler's Check - the smallest one is still too big for me. ;-( 

Otherwise, I'd be all over it.


----------



## petraa (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry - I missed in your original post where you said you looked at the Traveler's Check and decided it was too big.

I ride your size of bike too. I have a 42cm LHT. Top tube length is 50cm, standover is 70cm. I also have a 42cm Crosscheck. The CC is a bigger bike than the LHT, 52cm top tube, 72cm standover.


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

Stephen Bilenky also does a large number of S & S couplings. I had a Bob Jackson converted, but they will build to suit. Or convert one they sell.

Home


----------

